# HP cd writer 9100 series Driver lost



## Budman1 (Jul 25, 2004)

I Got my computer reformatted and the guy didnt reinstall my hp cd writer 9100 driver and now I cant seem to find the hompage to donwload a new driver for this device. Does anyone know where I could get A new driver for this thing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi,

Have you tried these:

www.softlookup.com/driveauthor.asp?id=1306


----------



## Budman1 (Jul 25, 2004)

HEY THANKS IT WORKED!! There a bunch of other people on some other forum asking for help for the same thing as I am but noones nice enough to answer them. Glad you helped out bro!


----------

